# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  DTS to BAS

## Crotalus

I wrote a vb6 program to export all of the access databases in a folder to sql server 2000.  Now I need to do the same thing for sql server 2008.  My old program does not work.  Originally I just used the sql server import wizard to create the bas file.  Is there an equivalent for sql server 2008?  If not, any ideas on how I could do this?

----------


## rmiao

Build ssis package then you can run package with dtexec.exe.

----------


## Crotalus

I created an SSIS package and then opened dtexec.exe.  How do I get that into a .bas file?

----------


## rmiao

You can run the package with dtexec in your vb program.

----------

